# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  romance tips for men

## dsjeya

1. Treat her like a goddess
2. Pamper her
3. Be healthy
4. Get a baby sitter
5. Tell her she is beautiful and romance her
6. Don't be afraid to show her love
7. Know what you want
8. Connect with her
9. Listen to her
10. Buy the right size  :Stick Out Tongue: ray:

----------


## bradcruz

I have read the Ten  Tips for Romance Which you have described here. And I am really very glad after reading these tips. I was totally unknown from this tips and came to know after reading your this Tips of Romance. This type of tips really very essential and important for us. Really great and useful information for Myself.

----------


## sjhon

Thanks guy for this factual information generally we don't know in some situation.
---------------
pua bootcamp

----------


## Yawarkamal

haha 
buddy 

only the last one still hv some time,
but other all 9 tips i already know it works very very well................
but 
thanks for share..
how are you ?how is life?

----------


## kadambarivaidya

what about some tips for women too?But we women dodnt need it anyway as we are always smart and confident.but then also it would be interesting to learn what you have to say

----------


## Ninjataktikz

This is a must for every guy imo.

----------


## Al-hafed

Yes guys all the tips are very helpful for us and will help us a lot. And usually most of us are not aware of this and i think its good and nice sharing and very very informative.

----------


## dennyparker

You share very nice Romance Tips. I am very glad to read it.

It is helpful of many people. Thank you for share here these nice Romance Tips.

----------


## sidramalik100

share some tips for the gals instead of guys

----------

